# Attracting Baltimore Orioles



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

My absolute favorite bird is the Baltimore Oriole. I hadn’t seen one in 15 years. I read somewhere that you can attract them in the spring by putting sliced oranges out. I figured it was a wives tale but tried it anyway. I put the orange out Sunday evening and today this guy showed up. He pretty much picked the orange clean











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

SIL uses Grape Jelly


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Funny, I just had one showing up at my feeder about a week ago. I just buy a wild bird seed mix. Also, there has been an owl hanging out in the back yard perching and scoping out the creek and low lying swamp area in our backyard almost every morning.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Cool post OP. I saw 2 Of the chasing each other around a park 2 Sunday’s ago and I’d never seen one before. After a couple minutes of watching I wondered if they were Orioles. Now I know


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

We had our first orioles and red breasted grosbeaks this spring. GF put some halved oranges out last weekend. Both males and females so hopefully theY nest near our house.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I too have heard of grape jelly bringing them in.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Every time we put something out for the birds the darn raccoons destroy it! I can only imagine what grape jelly would do in my yard.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

years back, was the Baltimore 
Oriole re-named 
Northern Oriole ?


----------



## eyeshaveit49 (Mar 23, 2009)

dgfidler said:


> My absolute favorite bird is the Baltimore Oriole. I hadn’t seen one in 15 years. I read somewhere that you can attract them in the spring by putting sliced oranges out. I figured it was a wives tale but tried it anyway. I put the orange out Sunday evening and today this guy showed up. He pretty much picked the orange clean
> 
> Oranges to attract them and once they stay Grape jelly in and orange bowl will keep them happy until they leave in September.
> 
> ...


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Grape jelly. Had 11 males perched in my backyard last week. All day every day for 10 days now.


----------



## freddie55 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just spotted Baltimore Orioles Sunday and today in Ontario,Ohio 
Also had rose breasted grosbeaks the last 3 days
Awesome !!!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

freddie55 said:


> Just spotted Baltimore Orioles Sunday and today in Ontario,Ohio
> Also had rose breasted grosbeaks the last 3 days
> Awesome !!!


We are running out of oranges!
























freddie55 said:


> Just spotted Baltimore Orioles Sunday and today in Ontario,Ohio
> Also had rose breasted grosbeaks the last 3 days
> Awesome !!!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

The Orioles don't like the Red Soxs much?? Maybe some red soxs gear??


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice photos. They love grapes and raisins too. I will have to try the grape jelly. Cool birds.


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

We put a feeder out for the first time ever and have been getting a ton of birds. We had a male and female Grosbeak. I think it is the first time I have ever seen one in my life 


Morrowtucky Mike said:


> We had our first orioles and red breasted grosbeaks this spring. GF put some halved oranges out last weekend. Both males and females so hopefully theY nest near our house.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Never seen or heard of this bird till this year, my mom has had two big beauty’s at her feeder this spring and they are probably the neatest bird I’ve ever seen, probably my favorite now.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Dmac82 said:


> We put a feeder out for the first time ever and have been getting a ton of birds. We had a male and female Grosbeak. I think it is the first time I have ever seen one in my life


Yep same here, had to search the web to find out what they were.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Do these birds nest,or migrate through? I live in Uniontown, and have never seen any.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I have been reading about them. They spend the winter in Central America and skuthern US then migrate north in the spring. Apparently they’re common but mostly hang out in the tops of trees which explains why they are not seen much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

JamesF said:


> Do these birds nest,or migrate through? I live in Uniontown, and have never seen any.


Mainly migrate. If you're lucky they will nest.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

dugworm said:


> Mainly migrate. If you're lucky they will nest.


Thanks. My Brother in law and sister in law live in Chardon and always have many different birds. Of course they have a great place for the birds. And feed them every day.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

They are my favorite birds I like those and pileated woodpecker they are huge and both are very colorful I will have to try for the Orioles again I have a feeder it has two spots for oranges and a spot for jelly they are the most colorful birds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been seeing 2 Orioles in my back yard lately. They are pretty.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn’t realize they weren’t common. We have several around with just a “normal” feeder. Had a grosbeak show up as well, which was a new one for me.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

They make Oriole feeders. I think I'm gunna buy some oranges and grape jelly. I want to see some!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I had 8 orioles here in Canton the other day. You guys are doing right with the grape jelly and oranges. The jelly is also shared with robins, catbirds, and sometimes wood peckers. I have a bird I had to look up eating the jelly and peanut butter. A pair of yellow rumped warblers. Very pretty and how cool to see something new. Here's some advice for winning the squirrel and racoon wars....I have a 4 by 4 in the ground with another across the top. The vertical 4 by 4 is covered by a vinyl sleeve. Never had a critter get on the feeders in over 20 years except for flying squirrels that I love to see. I have had one land right by me when I'm out before sunrise. If you try this just be sure to put it far enough away from trees that the other squirrels can't jump to it.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Mickey said:


> I had 8 orioles here in Canton the other day. You guys are doing right with the grape jelly and oranges. The jelly is also shared with robins, catbirds, and sometimes wood peckers. I have a bird I had to look up eating the jelly and peanut butter. A pair of yellow rumped warblers. Very pretty and how cool to see something new. Here's some advice for winning the squirrel and racoon wars....I have a 4 by 4 in the ground with another across the top. The vertical 4 by 4 is covered by a vinyl sleeve. Never had a critter get on the feeders in over 20 years except for flying squirrels that I love to see. I have had one land right by me when I'm out before sunrise. If you try this just be sure to put it far enough away from trees that the other squirrels can't jump to it.


Do you have any pics? I can make it if I see it. Thanks


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

JamesF said:


> Do you have any pics? I can make it if I see it. Thanks


Sorry James I don't know how to show pics but if my buddy stops by I'll see if he can. What you do is bury the first 4 by 4 in a post hole. Slide the vinyl sleeve over it. Then fasten the second 4 by 4 across the top. You can hang several feeders from it. I'll try to get a photo for you.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I do the same as Mickey. 4x4 in the ground and a white post cover commonly used for white handrails on decks. It's too slick for critters to climb.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Ok. Like a clothes line post. I have been wondering what I was going to do with the old swing set, hiding under my deck .


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

JamesF said:


> Ok. Like a clothes line post. I have been wondering what I was going to do with the old swing set, hiding under my deck .


Let me know how that goes. I might need a picture. One of them visual learners.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

I read this post yesterday and went out and put an orange by my feeder after work last night and have had 3 so far. First time ive ever seen them, very cool. Thank you for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

JamesF said:


> Do you have any pics? I can make it if I see it. Thanks


Pictures are attached.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thank you. I can make that, all I need is the sleeve. We have plenty of squirrels, that have moved in, over the past few years.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Saw one while cutting grass today. Played some Oriole sounds from Youtube outside when I was done. No luck. Will try again..


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

Flatty01 said:


> Saw one while cutting grass today. Played some Oriole sounds from Youtube outside when I was done. No luck. Will try again..


we had one on the suet yesterday and today wife is at store getting jelly feeder and grape jelly


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

We have been feeding Orioles the last couple of years. All we use is grape jelly.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

View attachment 357087
this is The jelly feeder that we use


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

Three orioles today. Grosbeak last week. First time


----------



## gobucs6789 (Sep 27, 2017)

Mickey, where did you find the sleeve at?


----------



## clevjim (Oct 31, 2011)

Lake Cty report....wife makes grape and strawberry jelly, both will work. Must bring in each night to prevent night creatures from taking over. Baby blue birds (4) have left their nest box. Parents are working hard to feed them. Blue birds love dried meal worms. Humming birds are at the their feeder. Saw mature Eagle on Chagrin River (One Lane Bridge) with two young of the year feeding on dead fish in river. Great time for migratory birds.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

clevjim said:


> Lake Cty report....wife makes grape and strawberry jelly, both will work. Must bring in each night to prevent night creatures from taking over. Baby blue birds (4) have left their nest box. Parents are working hard to feed them. Blue birds love dried meal worms. Humming birds are at the their feeder. Saw mature Eagle on Chagrin River (One Lane Bridge) with two young of the year feeding on dead fish in river. Great time for migratory birds.



Nice report.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I need to build more birdhouses. I had one with a copper roof, someone took it. I don't have to worry about that anymore. So... I'm going get busy cleaning up the shop.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

My feeder sits on a 4 foot pvc pipe. I have a couple of black squirrels that can climb up in the feeder, thats ok, when I open the sliding back door they take off right away, those critters are kind of skidish. You guys with the oranges and grape jelly, first time I've heard of doing that to attrack certain birds.... I just cut an orange in half and stuck it on the feeder...let's see what happens.... I know...my wife tomorrow morning will say, What the heck are oranges doing hanging on the feeder!


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Just got home from work and looked out the back sliding glass door and whoop there he is, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

gobucs6789 said:


> Mickey, where did you find the sleeve at?


Sorry, I don't remember. Was over 20 years ago.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

WickedWalleye said:


> Just got home from work and looked out the back sliding glass door and whoop there he is, thanks for the tips.


Way to go!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I wonder if old aluminum siding would do the trick? Think a squirrel can climb it?
I have a gazillion squirrels around my yard, but many birds also. I have never been a serious bird feeder, but you guys are forcing me to start.
Orioles are my favorite bird and i've never seen a grosbeak. I also have quite a few piliated woodpeckers around, not to mention, way TOO MANY barred owls.
I been told the woodpeckers like the suet best, is this correct?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

They also love dead ash tree stumps, have two known pairs of peleated alot of orioles and grosbeaks. We feed the orioles sugar water in orange water feeders, same mixture as for hummingbirds 4 cups of water to one cup sugar. Avoid using the premix stuff in the store shelves
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

By the way the picture of the tree trunk is about two hours of work, they love to get after the bugs in deadwood

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

$diesel$ said:


> I wonder if old aluminum siding would do the trick? Think a squirrel can climb it?
> I have a gazillion squirrels around my yard, but many birds also. I have never been a serious bird feeder, but you guys are forcing me to start.
> Orioles are my favorite bird and i've never seen a grosbeak. I also have quite a few palliated woodpeckers around, not to mention, way TOO MANY barred owls.
> *I been told the woodpeckers like the suet best, is this correct?*



Yes Diesel,,,, the cheap ones from TSC & or Marks, are really bringing them in here,,, with nuts in them. 

lol,,,, I'll give you my guaranteed way to keep those squirrels away,,,, when I drop off your coffee mug!? ;>)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Row v. Wade said:


> I too have heard of grape jelly bringing them in.


We've had red breasted grossbeaks and Orioles this year for the first time ever. They all love our cherry flavored suet.


Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Every time we put something out for the birds the darn raccoons destroy it! I can only imagine what grape jelly would do in my yard.


Man, me too! I got a damn "raccoon epidemic" this year!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

www.PyramidAir.com That'll solve that **** epidemic


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Male & Female on grape jelly. Sorry, pics aren't the best.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> I wonder if old aluminum siding would do the trick? Think a squirrel can climb it?
> I have a gazillion squirrels around my yard, but many birds also. I have never been a serious bird feeder, but you guys are forcing me to start.
> Orioles are my favorite bird and i've never seen a grosbeak. I also have quite a few piliated woodpeckers around, not to mention, way TOO MANY barred owls.
> I been told the woodpeckers like the suet best, is this correct?


Got a piece of galvanized stove pipe laying around?


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

we had what we think is an orchard oriole today on the hummingbird feeder









Grosbeaks have been eating at the seed feeder


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I put the new oriole feeder up today, waiting for the first customer. Also stopped at the feed store and got some dried meal worms to put out also. I'm gonna try some of those on the end of a fishing line!


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I put the new oriole feeder up today, waiting for the first customer. Also stopped at the feed store and got some dried meal worms to put out also. I'm gonna try some of those on the end of a fishing line!


put grape jelly feeder up yesterday got a pair feeding already


----------



## clevjim (Oct 31, 2011)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I put the new oriole feeder up today, waiting for the first customer. Also stopped at the feed store and got some dried meal worms to put out also. I'm gonna try some of those on the end of a fishing line!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

We were at E. Harbor Wed. looking for migrants. Playing calls really brings in the birds! I love seeing the warblers this time of year...


----------



## clevjim (Oct 31, 2011)

FYI...Good site/lower cost for purchasing dried meal worms...Meal Worms by the Pound
https://mealwormsbythepound.com/


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks Jim!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Orioles are ridiculous this year, and the grosbeaks. 29 different was the peak, some were orchard.
Grosbeaks had at least 8 different one day.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Orioles are ridiculous this year, and the grosbeaks. 29 different was the peak, some were orchard.
> Grosbeaks had at least 8 different one day.
> View attachment 357501
> View attachment 357503


Seriously amazing...I'll try to upload some of my better pictures from this year. Migratory birds have been in full swing this year!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

mashunter18 said:


> Orioles are ridiculous this year, and the grosbeaks. 29 different was the peak, some were orchard.
> Grosbeaks had at least 8 different one day.
> View attachment 357501
> View attachment 357503



Wow, Mashunter,,,,, THOSE PICS RULE!
I'll definitely have to pass your pics on, to my 'bragging buddy'.

Just unbelievable this year,,,,, So many, So quickly. Where did they all come from!?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My wife commented about the number of birds, yesterday, they were just singing up a storm. Put out two feeders, and it was like a Chinese fire drill!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Neat pics . Got to watch a Scarlett tanager this morning at about 5 yds while out turkey hunting . It came and left several times.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Had to look up to see what a Scarlett Tanager looks like, I have never seen one around here in Boardman. Here's a picture of one, beautiful little bird.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They are a cool bird . I dunno if they come to feeders well. Usually when I’ve seen them it’s in mature hardwoods and they’re in the treetops . 
The one I saw this morning was working over a small pine tree and a horizontal fallen log and appeared to be eating insects or larva? 

We were in a mature woods tho


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

WickedWalleye said:


> Scarlett Tanager


 We have summer tangers around our house, stinkers sit on the fence and catch my bee's as the come and go.
Luckily (for them) they're to pretty to shoot


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

WickedWalleye said:


> View attachment 357753
> 
> 
> Had to look up to see what a Scarlett Tanager looks like, I have never seen one around here in Boardman. Here's a picture of one, beautiful little bird.


Seen my first one ever turkey hunting last week. Beautiful creature.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

For the past two weeks, I have had 3 pairs of Orioles at my feeder every day. I feed them grape jelly, orange slices, and have converted a hummingbird feeder for them. It's tough keeping up with them. The last 3 days, they are gone except for one female. My grosbeaks have left also, as is with the tanagers. I put nesting strings out for them which are gone. My usual birds are still here, however I have an increase in cowbirds. Any suggestions on why they have left is appreciated. This is the first year they have arrived and stayed longer then one day. hop


----------



## Polycarp of Smyrna (May 5, 2020)

Wife and I have seen orioles, scarlet tanagers, and red breasted grosbeaks for the first time this year at our feeders, we typically only get cardinals, titmouses, sparrows, and woodpeckers.

We also have a carolina wren building a nest in our begonia hanging basket, she is very protective and 'growls' at us when we get near it, not sure if this is a rare species for the area but she has a wonderful series of calls.

While fishing in West Branch we saw some kingbirds, which we were unfamiliar with, they were very striking and playful to watch.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Had my first oriole today at my orange slices that have been out for 5 days! First saw him on my peanut suet then he flew over and ate of the oranges! Before today I had only seen them in upstate New York and along mountain bike trails near farm fields in Ohio.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have four that I have been feeding for a couple weeks now. I feed them nectar (colored sugar water ) and oranges and Tangerines. They love the Tangerines.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Great thread!!!!! I have never seen an Oriole, put oranges out back 2 days ago and they are now frequent visitors. Medina O
Thank you.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

This thread has gone so well! Many of these birds have lost much of their natural habitat and depend on us. Imagine how important it is for these birds to find food waiting for them after flying incredible distances to get to their nesting area. Thanks to all of you who have been feeding them for years and to all the new people who are enjoying a great new experience. Mick


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

M R DUCKS said:


> years back, was the Baltimore
> Oriole re-named
> Northern Oriole ?


Yes, it was because there was some thought that they had crossed with the Bullock's Oriole. That turned out to be minimal so it's back to Baltimore Oriole now.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

After about a week, we got the first Baltimore Oriole at the feeder. I put out oranges, grape jelly, and some meal worms. His choice was the jelly. A few days ago, we had an Orchard Oriole. The Grosbeaks have been in several times a day as well.


----------



## Steve Kasper (Jul 25, 2017)

They really like grape jelly, and there are feeders for that purpose!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

This Blue Heron was in my backyard in November catching minnows in the creek. Hopefully, I will be catching some fish on Friday when I get the boat out.


















There's that darn squirrel again. And a turkey just passing through.


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

dgfidler said:


> My absolute favorite bird is the Baltimore Oriole. I hadn’t seen one in 15 years. I read somewhere that you can attract them in the spring by putting sliced oranges out. I figured it was a wives tale but tried it anyway. I put the orange out Sunday evening and today this guy showed up. He pretty much picked the orange clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They like Grape Jelly the best but also like Strawberry jelly. They love red Seedless grapes also, even better than oranges. I have quite a few Orioles and they are so beautiful.


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

WickedWalleye said:


> Funny, I just had one showing up at my feeder about a week ago. I just buy a wild bird seed mix. Also, there has been an owl hanging out in the back yard perching and scoping out the creek and low lying swamp area in our backyard almost every morning.


Thanks for the Great Photos. I have red breasted Grosbeaks but we are just a stop over till they move to their summer habitat


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

dugworm said:


> Grape jelly. Had 11 males perched in my backyard last week. All day every day for 10 days now.


Try Red seedless grapes they like them just as much as the jelly


----------



## Elk (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome thread! We have been at Indian Lake since March 17. We see Orioles fairly often around the islands and the refuge along with many other birds. My wife has gone home a few times to fill the feeders, tend to her flower beds, etc. and the last trip we had orioles, two pairs of grosbeaks, etc. On May 1 we were as far back in the refuge as you can go and I had a prothonotary warbler land on a limb a few feet away. They are fairly calm around people.

The morning of May 3 we were having coffee and left a door open a little to let the breeze in. This prothonotary warbler flew in the cottage and landed on the TV. He looked around a bit and fluttered over to the lake room. We took a few photos and gently urged him back to the open door and off he went.

Prothonotary warbler numbers are declining with the loss of wooded wetlands and swamps. They are cavity nesters and benefit from the erection of nest boxes in swamps or riparian areas.









And, yes, we are fishing too. This was Monday, before the big rains let loose full force: 15.5 to 20" Lots of 14" fish released.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Had some orchard orioles last week for a couple days. None since. Baltimore's are still heavy.


----------



## tandem01 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hummingbird feeder also bring them in. I just leave one of the yellow center pieces off, other wise they pick it apart. 


Barry


----------



## Rigley (Jun 1, 2009)

dgfidler said:


> My absolute favorite bird is the Baltimore Oriole. I hadn’t seen one in 15 years. I read somewhere that you can attract them in the spring by putting sliced oranges out. I figured it was a wives tale but tried it anyway. I put the orange out Sunday evening and today this guy showed up. He pretty much picked the orange clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Had a new bird show up eating an orange. All black with a very black top of head. Anybody know who he is?


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

looks like a Catbird


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Bluefinn said:


> All black with a very black top of head.


 Might be a cowbird if all black.
Good luck !


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

That’s a cat bird. We have one that just showed up and it follows us around the yard singing like crazy!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, a catbird. Very cool with their calls. They love the grapes and jelly.


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

Bluefinn said:


> Had a new bird show up eating an orange. All black with a very black top of head. Anybody know who he is?
> View attachment 358395
> View attachment 358397


Might be The Gray Catbird from your description and picture. Your picture didn't give me the best visual. I have been seeing the Gray Catbirds at my oriole feeder.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

WickedWalleye said:


> View attachment 357753
> 
> 
> Had to look up to see what a Scarlett Tanager looks like, I have never seen one around here in Boardman. Here's a picture of one, beautiful little bird.


I live near you, WW. My son seen that scarlet at the old countryside golf course. I can't remember what it's name is now, but he saw it there last week. I live about 2 miles from that GC.
I have never seen the tanager or the grosbeak, and i'm so busy tilling and getting ready to plant that i don't have time to sit and watch for them.......just my luck.
Great photo, BTW.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I've lived here for 30 plus years and never seen so many beauties like this year. I would see an oriole once every few years and that's it but I spotted one flying over so I stuck an orange on the feeder post and the very next day they were on it. What beautiful creatures. Here's a pic and a few more I snapped today.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Excellent photos Mr. Bajuski.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

$diesel$ said:


> Excellent photos Mr. Bajuski.


Ditto!


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

love them pics...well done
like you, we have seen more birds of all kinds this spring..very colorful
put out a few orange halves, and enjoy


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

where did all the gold finches go? My feeder got so busy earlier this spring that I put our a second one. Lot of times 15+ birds. Now only a couple at a time?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I used to think Red Wing Blackbirds was a Baltimore Oriole.
WOW after seeing these pics, I don't ever remember seeing one.
Haven't seen a Red Wing Blackbird in 50+ years.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

bajuski said:


> I've lived here for 30 plus years and never seen so many beauties like this year. I would see an oriole once every few years and that's it but I spotted one flying over so I stuck an orange on the feeder post and the very next day they were on it. What beautiful creatures. Here's a pic and a few more I snapped today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pics bajuski


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

TClark said:


> I used to think Red Wing Blackbirds was a Baltimore Oriole.
> WOW after seeing these pics, I don't ever remember seeing one.
> Haven't seen a Red Wing Blackbird in 50+ years.


We’ve had red wing black birds like crazy lately. Man they can sing for hours!!


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I think of redwing blackbirds as ‘country birds’. I’ve only ever seen them around farm fields. Another odd thing I noticed is that out in the country, lighting bugs only light up for a very small amount of time in contrast to the ones that hang out within a small town. The lightning bugs in town will light up for a second or two. My observation as a kid was that those fast lightning bugs occupy the same areas as red wing blackbirds. Anyone else notice this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

PromiseKeeper said:


> where did all the gold finches go? My feeder got so busy earlier this spring that I put our a second one. Lot of times 15+ birds. Now only a couple at a time?



Same here PK. I've had 35-40 in at one time on my 3 feeders and waiting to get on them, now 1 or two. Don't know whats going on....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

We get red winged blackbirds(I assume that's what they are) by the dozens in the spring,then bye the 100's come fall. They eat the stuff off my large tree an make a mess of my car for a couple weeks every fall into winter. So bad I set off firecrackers to shew them away at times.
Not so bad in the spring tho.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Does anyone know what kind of bird this is? It is bigger than a yellow finch.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I think it’s a yellow grossbeak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

dgfidler said:


> I think it’s a yellow grossbeak
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't know there was yellow grossbeak. Do orioles hang around all summer?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

WickedWalleye said:


> Does anyone know what kind of bird this is? It is bigger than a yellow finch.
> View attachment 359415


It's a gold finch. Yellow Grosbeak is native to Mexico.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Funny Oriole story from earlier in the week .

I was driving a township road and saw two male Orioles locked in battle . Lol
As I approached I slowed and eventually stopped as the rolled around on the road . After I few seconds I started to worder if somehow they had gotten tangled together or something . So i turned on my flashers I got out and walked up to them to investigate . The closer I got the more certain I was they were tangled together somehow . Before I knew it I was stand right by them trying to figure out what was going on as the rolled around at my feet . Finally one noticed me and let go of the other and flew off with his enemy in hot pursuit . They're lucky it was me who saw them . Plenty of other drivers would have blown thru and turned em into a puff of orange and black feathers .


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Double post


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Carpn said:


> two male Orioles locked in battle


 Glad you saved them.
They must be the most territorial birds on the planet. Over the last two weeks I've seen the males chasing each other on every stream I've fished. They seem relentless in their pursuit once it begins and more than once nearly flew right into me.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

WickedWalleye said:


> Does anyone know what kind of bird this is? It is bigger than a yellow finch.
> View attachment 359415



Definitely a male Gold Finch, or as I used to call them, Wild Canaries. I will have 35-40 at a time on my feeders, although this year they aren't coming in as much as they have in other years.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

The Orioles activity has definitely slowed down here. Do they continue to push north or have they found something better than what im offering?

The hummingbirds are another story, they have been consuming over a cup of nectar every two days


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I asked the same ? Haven't seen an oriole in a few days.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Redheads said:


> The Orioles activity has definitely slowed down here. Do they continue to push north or have they found something better than what im offering?
> 
> The hummingbirds are another story, they have been consuming over a cup of nectar every two days





Bluefinn said:


> I asked the same ? Haven't seen an oriole in a few days.


And to think all of the "know it all's" around here dont have an answer really surprises me.

I guess someone will just have to goggle it


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Mine left also. There is a red tailed hawk nest within 200ft of my feeder up in the canopy behind my house, so I assumed it decided to find a safer place to eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I seen my first oriole in 2 weeks yesterday afternoon. She came to the oranges on my feeder.
I've left the suet out for about 3 days and the starlings left, i believe they were scaring her off the feeder.

UPDATE; I took out the suet and starlings left. AS i hoped, my oriole came back.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Mr. PK, Is this a female oriole or the orchard type you told me about?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Darned **** tore up my bird feeder the last couple nights. He actually got the suet out of the little cage, left the suet, and made off with the cage.
I think i come up with idea to keep him out. Let me know what you think;









that feeder is dead level, i checked it with a 2 footer, but it sure does look like it's leaning.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, on a hill or time for a new level?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

lmbchckn said:


> Wow, on a hill or time for a new level?


***** get my wife's suet every now & then. She'll find the cages all over the place. Hers are on metal poles so I grease em up with wheel bearing grease every couple weeks.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My wife said she saw a couple of males last week. Going to set up some feeders.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

lmbchckn said:


> Wow, on a hill or time for a new level?


Your right, imb, it darn sure isn't the level. I checked the vertical _before_ i put the feeder back on. I'll have to go out there today and straighten it back out.
So do you think that compressor bottom will hold the ***** out?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

$diesel$ said:


> Your right, imb, it darn sure isn't the level. I checked the vertical _before_ i put the feeder back on. I'll have to go out there today and straighten it back out.
> So do you think that compressor bottom will hold the ***** out?


Should work. If not, put some grease around the rim. They hate getting it on their paws.


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

wood post is too easy to climb..use steel


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

They are bringing the little ones to the feeder


----------



## Hopp49 (Apr 30, 2015)

dugworm said:


> Grape jelly. Had 11 males perched in my backyard last week. All day every day for 10 days now.


Grape Jelly #1 here...we go thru a lot of jars every year...great fun!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

When do they start migration?
I haven't seen the Vultures leave yet.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Just googled “when to put out oriole feeders in Ohio” and it said late March/early April. Hope we have the numbers we had last year. Definitely going to get an early start this year and not wait till I see them show up. What’s more experienced birders think? Last year was our first year having them in the yard. Gonna order a good feeder soon and hopefully keep the squirrels out of it.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder! Got to ask where wifey hid the feeder and get some oranges and jelly!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, realy like feeding the birds. My problem is I have not fuiered out how to keep the black birds away. They chase all the other birds away and eat all the food. Does any one have any suggestions.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

one3 said:


> I, realy like feeding the birds. My problem is I have not fuiered out how to keep the black birds away. They chase all the other birds away and eat all the food. Does any one have any suggestions.


I use a pellet rifle lol. The grackles are really bad at my house right now. The doves love them cuz they kick all the corn to the ground as they dig for sunflower seeds.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Just googled “when to put out oriole feeders in Ohio” and it said late March/early April. Hope we have the numbers we had last year. Definitely going to get an early start this year and not wait till I see them show up. What’s more experienced birders think? Last year was our first year having them in the yard. Gonna order a good feeder soon and hopefully keep the squirrels out of it.


Morrowtucky, I write down when the first migratory birds show up every year. For Orioles, Hummers and Catbirds it's the last week of April to the first week of May here in the Canton area.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

one3 said:


> I, realy like feeding the birds. My problem is I have not fuiered out how to keep the black birds away. They chase all the other birds away and eat all the food. Does any one have any suggestions.


MM is dead right. The ole pellet gun seems the only way.
I use it on the grackles and the starlings.
If you start having squirrel trouble, check out my pic at the top of the page. Haven't had a squirrel or a raccoon since i put that shield up.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Made this feeder for the Baltimore Orioles last year from some scrap plastic composite boards I got somewhere. The orange color attracts them. It's based on a feeder I saw on the internet. Used pocket holes to join the bottom to the center support board, scored the roof so it would bend properly, and a 2 way closet screw through the center support board to hold the oranges. Get your jelly jars before you determine the length of the bottom board, so you can give them some room to stand.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

dgfidler said:


> My absolute favorite bird is the Baltimore Oriole. I hadn’t seen one in 15 years. I read somewhere that you can attract them in the spring by putting sliced oranges out. I figured it was a wives tale but tried it anyway. I put the orange out Sunday evening and today this guy showed up. He pretty much picked the orange clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They feed at our hummingbird bottles.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

fished-out said:


> Made this feeder for the Baltimore Orioles last year from some scrap plastic composite boards I got somewhere. The orange color attracts them. It's based on a feeder I saw on the internet. Used pocket holes to join the bottom to the center support board, scored the roof so it would bend properly, and a 2 way closet screw through the center support board to hold the oranges. Get your jelly jars before you determine the length of the bottom board, so you can give them some room to stand.
> View attachment 467035


That looks awesome. Crazy how expensive the good looking ones on the internet cost. But now I have some different ideas how to build one.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Anyone know how tall of a shepherd hook it takes for a squirrel to not be able to get to a feeder? I know I have one that the feeder is 5’ off the ground and have still watched them jump up to it. Kinda comical tho, usually takes several tried before they can actually grab onto something. We feed the squirrels also so not wanting to get rid of them. Enjoy watching everything in our back yard. Except black birds and cats!!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I think I'll give the slinky a try.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

That squirrel is very determined, tried 5 times to get up that pole in that short video. I read on this post to put bearing grease on the feeder pole and its works for the raccoons also. I bought some blood oranges last week at the grocery store, never seen them before, when you peel them back, they are purple inside, and not to sweet, I won't buy the again. I have not seen any orioles, grosbeaks or cat birds yet here in the Boardman area.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I caught 3 trouble making squirrels in the Havaheart the other day. Took them to a park where they are in rehab to become good squirrels again.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Fire a warning shot over their head.......Make sure your gun shoots low


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have way too many Squirrels around here now, to attempt a rehab, and way too many houses.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I caught 3 trouble making squirrels in the Havaheart the other day. Took them to a park where they are in rehab to become good squirrels again.


Hahahaha....good one, PK.
I have an extraordinary amount of fox squirrels this year, all over the back yard? Their drive'n my dogs crazy.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Finally had our first pair of orioles show up at the feeder Sunday. Been putting out grape jelly and oranges for a few weeks. Hoping the grosbeaks show up again also.


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

orioles showed here, this week...seems late, compared to last yr


----------

